# Quick notes from the KCBS Board Room



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey sounds like you got some stroke with them folks. Why dont you reccomend they get rid of wet lettuce and artificial ivy garnish deal. That is about as silly as tree full of a*s ho@es (Old boy used to say that down at Graham a lot). Forbid the green stuff in the turn in tray. That bound to be the smartest rule a dumb yankee could ever come up with.  Course it keep a lot of high dollar artsy fartsy plating ladies from having to be flown in for the KCBS contests..maye put em out out of work but who cares? Not I. They prob already got regular jobs and rich hubbys and stuff like that. Just thinking out loud here. 

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Merl!  Please feel free to do this on a regular basis!

Bigwheel...getting rid of the garnish is something folks vote on...and it has not been voted out in all the years the KCBS has been in formation.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeppers..that is one of the reasons  why IBCA gonna replace em. One by one.  It the law of the jungle type deal. If a group have wrong headed idears they will perish. Professional judges and wet lettuce is wrong headed idears. 

bigwheel


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like a judge and team had a problem with a score(ing).
Imagine that


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 19, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Yeppers..that is one of the reasons  why IBCA gonna replace em. One by one.  It the law of the jungle type deal. If a group have wrong headed idears they will perish. Professional judges and wet lettuce is wrong headed idears.
> 
> bigwheel



At least it's not that crappy "on site" judging that forces teams to act like complete idiots kissing up to judges and flat out lying about the product they are presenting.

Heard one story where a guy undercooked his ribs and told the on site judge this was the proper way top cook real ribs. The judge was convinced and brought her family back to the team tent afterwards so that they could try "real ribs," too!

Somethin tellrs me dem wrong headed idears is gonna be around a spell


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Merl. You and I met in Grand Rapids several years ago. No doubt you recall! Welcome! Woodman


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeppers that some of that MIM non-sense. Judging is called "single blind" meaning they get to judge the meat with one eye open. I think it was designed to discriminate against members of the minority co moonity. I mean you go out to somebody's camp site to judge their meat...it be a no brainer to figger out whut color they is huh? Just a theory I got. 

bigwheel





			
				monty3777 said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 20, 2008)

That Merl gets around


----------

